# HOUSTON We have a …………..WORM! H E L P !!!!



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I just found that worm in my Cardinal shrimp tank around the food. Do you have any idea what is it?
Do I have to treat it? How and is there any suitable medication for shrimp tank?
I did some photos-as good as I can get. The worm size is 2 mm long ¼ - ½ mm in diameter. It is very active and twisty 90% of the time 
Here is the link with pictures:

http://picasaweb.google.com/plamensio/WormInCardinalShrimpTank#


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Not to worry, it is an insect larva, probably a midge larva. It is not a parasite.


----------



## Green024 (Oct 26, 2009)

Kinda looks like a bloodworm, or some kind of larvae, I would not add chemicals to a shrimp tank personally. Vacuum it out, if it wont let go of the glass, poke it with some tweezers or scissors, that should knock it loose.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree, looks like a larvael form of something.


----------



## Baysin (Nov 12, 2010)

That is almost undoubtedly a chironomid larvae, aka midge fly aka bloodworm. I wouldn't give it another thought. I suppose it could eventually hatch out and you'll get a single little midge flying around, which would possibly annoy you briefly before you squashed it. Otherwise, no worries.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There is a TV show called Monsters Inside Me on the Animal Planet Channel that unashamedly and somewhat irresponsibly plays up the yuck factor of parasites, and it seems to me that more people on this forum are assuming anything worm-like in their aquarium is a ghastly parasite since that show started up.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks you all. I'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

Normally no harm to shrimp, don't over feed. it will dispear eventually.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

If there is something alive inside your shrimp tank, that is not a shrimp I suggest you take it out.

Use a turkey baster and pull it out next time you see it.
-G


----------

